# My White 08 EOS with Bodykit



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Guys, here is my 08 EOS. Tks Robert and Harry at Impex Motorsport for the nice job on my EOS
JE Design Full bodykit
JE Design exhaust
R32 Front Brake kit
6000K HID 
Enjoy..

































































_Modified by Schan at 11:39 AM 5-27-2008_


_Modified by Schan at 11:40 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

_very_ nice. Love the rims. Are those 18" wheels, or larger?


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

tks Paul, they are 19"


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

Looks very nice. Also looks to rich from my purse, but I can dream.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great. Some of these can be a bit over the top, but this one is just right.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (SoCalMan)*

I've always liked that kit, but it's been difficult to find someone local who distributes it. It's nice to finally see Eos' being modded out. I was wondering how long it would take Stateside, since it looks like a lot of European ones are, but I think they had a year head start on us anyway.


_Modified by kpiskin at 11:13 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (kpiskin)*

Really like it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

nice. too bad i won't upgrade to 19 inch wheels, or else i would definitely go for the body kit


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

Very Sharp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (just4fun)*

did you get yours with a 6spd or an automatic?

*hopefully 6spd*

automatics=









very nice either way man


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

my EOS is automatic but my GTI is spd lol. here is the picture, hope you guys like it too, the red one is mine,
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...42270


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

kit looks pretty nasty, and the paint color does not match! nice wheels though!


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliements, 00noma are you gonna do the widebody on the EOS as your GTI?


----------



## cy0888 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

Nice Kit I wanted to get the same one but it is too priced out.Anyways my question is when you installed your HID do you get an error code in the dash.Did you drill your inner cap that holds the bulb.Any vibration on the H7 HID BULB


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi cy0888, you need to bypass the daytime running light before install the HID.


----------



## Leonardtan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

Abt Full Bodykit except rear spoiler. 
19" Abt Br rims. 
Abt Quad exhaust.


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Leonardtan, I was thinking to get the ABT too, very nice kit man,,


----------



## Leonardtan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

Hi Schan
Was thinking of JE Design but the look is to fierce for me. therefore settled with Abt instead.


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Leonardtan, you have any rear shot and side shot? man I love this kit


----------



## Leonardtan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

This photo is without 19" rims.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Leonardtan)*

except that I couldn't afford it it shortly after, I pretty much decided that Abt bodykit for the Eos was my favorite (except in black







). I like rims a little smaller, for comfort, tire selection, pricing, etc, but I've seen 18's that would be nice with the Abt kits too.
Would your Abt kit allow for a hidden hitch, like you might use for bicycle rack or a small luggage trailer? The stock European bumpers are supposed to support this, does yours still or not?
I _love_ that bodykit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, although I'd like a spoiler that seems (or is) built into the trunk lid. The Highway One Eos seemed like that in the photos.
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:45 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Leonardtan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (kghia)*

I believe rear bicycle rack can be install just have to find a design to fit nicely to the car. As for trailer hook, not included cause my country ban any sort of trailing from passenger vehicles.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Leonardtan)*

Wow that looks great


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (ajz9415)*


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (Schan)*

Where did you purchase your body kit? I have been looking at them trying to decide which one I like the best for my EOS.


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

hey Walkert, you looking for mine or Leonardtan's ABT?


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

yours. the rear wing spoiler at this time. I will have to save up for the rest of the body kit.


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

Walkert, I can check for you if they have one instock, if yes I will e-mail you there phone #, so you can contact them directly,


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

Everytime I see an EOS like this it makes me wonder if I went the right direction in buying my R. Nice car.


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

Okay I took a quick pciture of my car with my cell phone prior to some of the mods. I will try to get a better picture after some of the mods begin.









_Modified by walkert at 5:58 AM 6-13-2008_

_Modified by walkert at 6:03 AM 6-13-2008_

_Modified by walkert at 6:03 AM 6-13-2008_


_Modified by walkert at 6:04 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Schan)*

Did you put an alarm on your car? I ahve been looking at them and really can't find what I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: My White 08 EOS with Bodykit (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I've always liked that kit, but it's been difficult to find someone local who distributes it. It's nice to finally see Eos' being modded out. I was wondering how long it would take Stateside, since it looks like a lot of European ones are, but I think they had a year head start on us anyway.

_Modified by kpiskin at 11:13 AM 5-26-2008_

We carry the JE Design body kit for the EOS, check out our site http://www.namotorsports.net for pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

